# Rest Easy Diesel



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Sadly to inform, Diesel passed away sometime today while I was at work. Last night I stayed up with him until 3am, despite having to be to work at 6am. I cleaned him up very well and made his house extremely comfortable and cozy. May his little soul rest deeply in peace. He will never be forgotten, as he was one of the most amazing ratties I have owned. RIP Diesel - Oct 18th, 2010. 









--








Sorry for the poor camera quality, but these were taken last night when I was feeding and cleaning him one last time <3.​


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## yunafonfabre (May 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Diesel was a good rat.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

:'( Play hard at the bridge little Diesel.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you both.

He was an awesome little rattie. He loved kisses and shoulder rides and lots of attention. Sometimes he would sit on my lap for a couple of hours while I messed around on the computer or played video games. He was such a sweetheart. I remember when we brought him home and he was scared of my largest male at the time, Sensi. He always hid with Jack, like for protection. Such memories...

Now all four of the boys are playing hard at the rainbow bridge.

My next concern is what to do with Cheech. I do not want him to have to live alone. I know I can take him out to play a lot, but I don't think that is the same as having a catemage, an actual rat to socialize with.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

:-[

Sorry to heat about Diesel passing away, I've been following his story in your other threads so feel like I've had a little chance to know how special he was to you. I'm glad he was clean, warm and comfortable, I'm sure that's all he wanted in the end so you did all you could for the little guy.

Run free Diesel and enjoy the Bridge x


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you kindly spoonrat, I am glad he was comfortable too. ;3

My dad is making me a large cross to put near what has become my little rat cemetary. He does a lot of wood-working and is going to burn a nice passage on it.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I cannot believe it has been a week since my little babies passing :{


----------



## nat (Nov 3, 2010)

How are you doing?

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss but it sounded like he went peacefully. RIP. Here's to rattie heaven with yoggies and peas on demand for Diesel.


----------

